# How do I learn when what fish run inshore, surf, etc....?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm fairly new to the area and I hear the pomps are running and the reds are moving up in the bays and bonita are being caught on the surf? Where do you learn this information about when certain fish move into the river and bays or on the surf? I'd be intersted in seeing a list of different species of fish and when and whereto target? Thanks


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been living in Pensacola for 8 years now and am now getting a decent handle on what the fish are doing up here. Granted, I haven't been out fishing as often as others on this forum and you can learn the fisheries faster than that if you put in the time.



A lot of it is just getting on the water and seeing what you catch. If you want Bull Reds though, this is the time of year to get into them since they are stacked up in pretty big schools. If you have a boat or kayak get out to 3 mile bridge (day or night) anchor uptide of the bridge and fish a small jig to catch a few white trout, cut em up and put some chunks on bottom for the reds to pick up. Then go back to catching white trout to entertain yourself till the big'uns show up.



Also, I realize it may seem a bit expensive up front but hire a local guide to take you out a few times and pick their brains. These guys and gals know a ton about the fish because it is their livelihood. It'll cost you a little bit up front but will end up saving you a crap-load of money, gas, time, and headache if you try to figure it all out by yourself.



Last thing, you've already started on the right road, pay attention to the forum. Read as many reports as you can. Even if the posters are ambiguous about their secret fishing hole's location, you'll start to pick up on what areas are holding fish what times of year.



Good luck, let us know how you do,

Alex


----------



## Gulfcity (Nov 26, 2008)

I started out like you four years ago. New at inshore fishing, good days and days of catching nothing. Time on the water with trial and error, learning the tides, which bait and reels to use, the fish habits different seasons. I'm still learning today. The guides are a great resource for learning and knowing what to use. Good luck and always have fun no matter what.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The best thing for a local to do regardless of how many years he has fished his home waters is to keep a fishing log. I have kept one now for almost 8 years and can't possibly tell you how much it helps with being a consistent producer. Be sure to mark:<UL><LI>where</LI><LI>when</LI><LI>tides</LI><LI>water temp</LI><LI>air temp</LI><LI>barometric pressure</LI><LI>what was caught and on what</LI><LI>any weather anomalies that may have led to your success......or failure that day</LI>[/list]

Other good notes to include is the presence of other sea life, large amounts of certain bait species and water clarity.I could go on and on but you will find your own way of recording this info and find that it is pretty fun what you will learn from it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One of the easiest ways is to search the inshore fishing section here on PFF. Type in a certain fish in the search box for the "inshore reports" section and see what time of year the post was made. 

For example. If you were to search for Sheephead in the "inshore reports" section, you would find a large number of reports in the February and March timeframe. Do this for other fish as well.

Bull reds really run hard from October to January.

Slot reds and speckled trout move onto the grass flats during the morning and afternoon hours in the summer time.

Kings move in closer when the surface temp reaches 70+ degrees.

Hope that's a good start for you.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

There is noshort cuts, but study all the information you can find, It's still called fishing. But this site really helps getting started in the rigth direction.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Telum has excellent advice. One thing that I have learned is to use the wealth of information on PFF, but use it only as a general guide. For instance, PFF says the bulls are running. Go out for yourself and try to catch them. If it doesn't work, try something a little different...but keep fishing for the same species.



Here is a prime example: I heard on PFF a few weeks ago that the bulls were running in the pass. I went out and couldn't catch one in the pass to save my life. I tried something different and moved inside the pass....bingo! Big bulls everywhere. You can't beat a little good info and a lot of time on the water.



Good luck and post your results!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ul412al (12/3/2009)*Telum has excellent advice. One thing that I have learned is to use the wealth of information on PFF, but use it only as a general guide. For instance, PFF says the bulls are running. Go out for yourself and try to catch them. If it doesn't work, try something a little different...but keep fishing for the same species.
> 
> Here is a prime example: I heard on PFF a few weeks ago that the bulls were running in the pass. I went out and couldn't catch one in the pass to save my life. I tried something different and moved inside the pass....bingo! Big bulls everywhere. You can't beat a little good info and a lot of time on the water.
> 
> Good luck and post your results!


When the bull redfish are running,it does not necessarily mean that they are in the pass or in a certain section in the bay. You still need to go find where the schools are. Finding the diving birds on the bait is the best way. Or troll some stretches to find them below the surface.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Some great information. It has always been a mystery to me on what brings fish to a certain area at a certain time of the year. I would like to hear other inputs. How long are the pompanos typically around for? I heard the big trout will start to moveup in to the upper bays as well as red drum. What drives them up into the bays?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The best way to learn is GO FISHING! Time on the water can not be replaced by any amount of internet fishing


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The way I did it when I moved here 2 years ago was to hire a guide. Then go talk with a bait and tackel store who is willing to lead you in the right direction. Dwayne AKA Redfish at Half Hitch in Navarreis a great guy. The other thing I did was to find a loop of boats working an area. My first day out in East Bay I noticed all the boats were hitting the same stretch of docks and after they left I gave them a shot. Then you need to put the time in and you will be fine before you know it. Good luck.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *chaps (12/3/2009)*Some great information. It has always been a mystery to me on what brings fish to a certain area at a certain time of the year. I would like to hear other inputs. How long are the pompanos typically around for? I heard the big trout will start to moveup in to the upper bays as well as red drum. What drives them up into the bays?


Fish live to feed and breed. Thier moving around is a part of thier spawning. Each fish has its different patterns and times for spawning. Water tempature triggers the movemonts normally...for instance egg carrying Flounder have just headed to offshore reefs and farther to do thier thing. Many fish head towards the river mouths to get easy meals and water temps are warmer during the real cold months. I could go on..but you get the idea. I dont know about pomps and thier patterns...but read on...you will learn alot here.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *tunapopper (12/3/2009)*The best thing for a local to do regardless of how many years he has fished his home waters is to keep a fishing log. I have kept one now for almost 8 years and can't possibly tell you how much it helps with being a consistent producer. Be sure to mark:<UL><LI>where</LI><LI>when</LI><LI>tides</LI><LI>water temp</LI><LI>air temp</LI><LI>barometric pressure</LI><LI>what was caught and on what</LI><LI>any weather anomalies that may have led to your success......or failure that day</LI>[/list]
> 
> Other good notes to include is the presence of other sea life, large amounts of certain bait species and water clarity.I could go on and on but you will find your own way of recording this info and find that it is pretty fun what you will learn from it.


it would be interesting to read your notes. You should put it in a spread sheet that would sort by number of fish and see what the common factors were on those really good days. I'd bet a water temp rangewould be number 1 common factor to a great day.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (12/3/2009)*The best way to learn is GO FISHING! Time on the water can not be replaced by any amount of internet fishing


I agree 100%. You can get an idea of whats happening on the internet, but you cannot read information here and go and catch fish the first time with no other knowledge. Trial and error and time on the water. Like everything else in life, you will never figure it all out, there is always something new to learn.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

here is some advice a couple ppl told me when i started and its the best i ever got.



JUST FISH!



fish every chance you get. the more time you spend on the water the more you will learn. all those times you are trying to decide to go GO. even if your skunked you will learn something. sometimes big fish are caught in the conditions that arent right so go anyways. 



also dont over complicate it. get a couple gold spoons and some gulp jerk shads and shrimp in different colors and go out and see what you get. try different places at different time with different retrieves. find out popular colors and go from there. the gulp i have the best luck on is one that only walmart sales and nobody i have talked to has heard of it. once you get the basics down start trying new things. but spend every second you can on the water.



oh and i agree keep a log book


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage>Some great information. It has always been a mystery to me on what brings fish to a certain area at a certain time of the year. I would like to hear other inputs. How long are the pompanos typically around for? I heard the big trout will start to moveup in to the upper bays as well as red drum. What drives them up into the bays?


The Reds are in the bays to spawn. Most of the time fish migrate to spawn or to eat (following the bait). That is why it is important to watch for signs of bait (birds diving, pellicans sitting in the water, fish popping on the top, etc...) find the bait, and 9 times out of 10 you will find the fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Jighead (12/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/3/2009)*The best thing for a local to do regardless of how many years he has fished his home waters is to keep a fishing log. I have kept one now for almost 8 years and can't possibly tell you how much it helps with being a consistent producer. Be sure to mark:<UL><LI>where</LI><LI>when</LI><LI>tides</LI><LI>water temp</LI><LI>air temp</LI><LI>barometric pressure</LI><LI>what was caught and on what</LI><LI>any weather anomalies that may have led to your success......or failure that day</LI>[/list]
> ...


Would be glad to. I won't have time this morning but when I get my log later I will.


----------

